
Show HN: Animation CPU new programming platform with a realtime reverse debugger - ellis0n
Hi, I&#x27;m author next generation mobile programming platform Animation CPU and looking a way how to fund my project<p>Animation CPU is new BASIC<p>Animation CPU architecture pure &amp; minimalistic, optimized for speed, privacy &amp; security<p>AnimationCPU is mobile programming platform for gamers, programmers and twitch streamers<p>Play &amp; develop new worlds on mobiles together<p>New live coding IDE with reverse debugger
Programs will never halt or crash<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.instagram.com&#x2F;animationcpu&#x2F;<p>UI&#x2F;UX IDE short video:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;363434798<p>Full video with demo app:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;346007625<p>Please share<p>Here is live coding session 24&#x2F;7:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.twitch.tv&#x2F;ellips0nspice&#x2F;<p>Best regards, Victor
======
brudgers
Is there a website?

